# Suche ein Spiel



## Legendary (10. Juli 2012)

Sers Leute,

wollte eigentlich in den alten Thread posten, aber da sucht ja jemand nach einem Rennspiel, das würde in meinem Fall sicherlich nicht passen.

Und zwar suche ich ein ziemlich geiles Spiel, würde es auf ca. 1998 datieren. Habe es damals wie verrückt gespielt. 

Man konnte in riesige Roboter steigen und dann durch Levels stapfen und andere Roboter umnieten, es gab auch Levels, in denen man als Mensch in der Egoperspektive rumgerannt ist und mit verschiedenen Waffen ebenfalls Gegner umgenietet hat. Das Spiel war endepisch!

Ich kann mich noch vage entsinnen, dass eine Zahl im Titel des Spiels war. Habe schon gesucht aber ich kann mich partout nicht mehr daran erinnern bzw. finde es nicht. Einer von euch Freaks weiß sicherlich noch wie das heißt (ZAM, dein Moment!)

Wenn ich grad dabei bin suche ich ausserdem schon länger ein Spiel, bei dem man so einen Hoverpanzer durch Landschaften gefahren hat, man konnte verschiedene Waffenaufsätze freispielen, das ganze war in 3D und hat damals mit dem Sidewinder Joystick von Microsoft unglaublichen Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht kennt das ja auch jemand. 

Dann mal her mit den Vorschlägen!

BTW: Wäre vielleicht sogar sinnvoll, einen Thread zu missbrauchen, in dem alle Leute ihre alten Spiele suchen könnten, vielleicht ja auch diesen hier.

Gruß


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sers Leute,
> 
> wollte eigentlich in den alten Thread posten, aber da sucht ja jemand nach einem Rennspiel, das würde in meinem Fall sicherlich nicht passen.
> 
> ...




War das Game zufällig bei dem ersten MS Sidewinder Joystick gratis dabei?? Hatte ich damals jedenfalls... Name ist mir aber auch entfallen. Das war so ein Raumschiff ähnliches Ding wo man Waffen drangeschraubt hat.
Vielleicht verwechsel ich das aber auch... glaube ein Hoverpanzer war es nicht.

Zum ersten Spiel: klingt wie Mechwarrior - aber die Mensch-perspektive spricht dagegen


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Juli 2012)

ZAM weiß das bestimmt


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2012)

Also zum Robotergame fällt mir nichts ein. Allerhöchstens Gunmetal von 2002/2003, aber das war nur Thirdperson und Roboter only.

Beim Hovertankdingens klingt bei mir aber etwas. War's vielleicht Battlezone?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Fff-1tFkpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppydrive (10. Juli 2012)

Battle Engine Alpha oder Slave Zero


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ne Liste von Wikipedia. Man kann oben die Jahre durchschalten.

Mir fallen nur zone of the enders und armored core ein.




http://de.wikipedia....puterspiel_1998


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2012)

1996 - G-NOME

+ Egoperspektive als Mensch oder was auch immer (mit "Kampfanzug" im Bild)
+ Kampfroboter
+ Datum liegt im Rahmen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XVa-RDdtybM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2012)

Battlezone hatte ich auch als erstes im Sinn - aber hat ja keine Zahl im Namen .. abgesehen von Teil 2 *g*


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Juli 2012)

Meinst du MechWarrior? 
Gibt 4 Teile davon. Das fünfte ist zur Zeit noch in der Entwicklung.


ZAM schrieb:


> Battlezone hatte ich auch als erstes im Sinn - aber hat ja keine Zahl im Namen .. abgesehen von Teil 2 *g*


Das waren doch auch Panzer wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2012)

Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl dass Saji am nähsten dran ist. *g*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Juli 2012)

oh gott diese wikipedialiste hätte ich nie entdecken dürfen. Ich schreib mir grade alle Spiele raus die ich gespielt hab.

1986 Chessmaste, Winter Games
1987 Test Drive
1989 BlockOut, Super Mario Land
1990 Commander Keen, F-Zero, Lotus, M.U.D.S., Stunts, Super Mario World
1991 Crystal Caves, Formula One Grand Prix, Lemmings, Scorched Earth, Street Fighter II, Super Soccer, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Turtles in Time

Weiter bin ich noch nicht. Und vor 1986 könnte auch noch einiges dabei sein. (Ja ich weis das Monkey Island da nicht steht.)


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2012)

Glaube auch.... G-Nome war tatsächlich das Spiel was ich in Erinnerung hab, wo man nicht nur im Roboter sondern auch als Mensch unterwegs sein konnte


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> oh gott diese wikipedialiste hätte ich nie entdecken dürfen. Ich schreib mir grade alle Spiele raus die ich gespielt hab.




Age of Empires: The Rise of Rome
Airline Tycoon
Anno 1602
Dark Project: Der Meisterdieb
Dune 2000
Fallout 2
Moorhuhn (Computerspiel)
N.I.C.E. 2
Waren es 98 bei mir ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (10. Juli 2012)

Es gibt nichts über Fallout Tactics.. einfach eines der besten Spiele, dass es je gab. Wenn die daraus ein MMO machen würden.. mein lieber Mann. Da wäre ich der erste, der das spielen würde. Das taktische Spielen, skillen, ausrüsten. Habe das Spiel geliebt.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

fallout tactics war nur ein abklatsch von jagged alliance 

es war fallout nur ohne die grosse story und entscheidungen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Juli 2012)

1998, puh bin erst bei 1993. Hab das Gefühl das auch einiges in der Liste fehlt.

Aber okay 1998:

Age of Empires: The Rise of Rome  (Vollversion)
Airline Tycoon (Demo)
Anno 1602 (Vollversion beim Freund gespielt, später hat ichs selbst)

Anstoss 2 Gold  (Vollversion beim Freund gespielt) 

Autobahn Raser  (Vollversion von meinem Bruder) 

Baldur's Gate (Vollversion beim Freund gespielt) 

Banjo-Kazooie (Vollversion beim Freund gespielt) 

Battlezone (Demo)

Commandos (Vollversion beim Freund gespielt, später hat ichs selbst)

Dark Project: Der Meisterdieb / Thief (Demo)

Half-Life (Vollversion)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (Vollversion beim Freund gespielt) 

Metal Gear Solid (Vollversion beim Freund gespielt, später hat ichs selbst)

Moorhuhn (Freeware ^^)

Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit (Vollversion beim Freund gespielt) 
N.I.C.E. 2 (Demo)

Parasite Eve (Vollversion beim Freund gespielt) 

Spyro (Vollversion beim Freund gespielt) 

StarCraft (Vollversion beim Freund gespielt, später hat ichs selbst)

The Elder Scrolls Adventures: Redguard (Demo)

Tomb Raider III &#8211; Adventures of Lara Croft (Vollversion beim Freund gespielt, später hat ichs selbst)

Unreal (kp, habs aber gespielt)

Sry hat n bisschen gedauert. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

jo damals konntest ja noch pc spiele untereinander tauschen 

da gabs noch nicht die kopierschütze ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Juli 2012)

Das lief bei mir ungefähr so:

Ich hatte den Computer von meinem Vater zur Verfügung. Mein Vater (Elekrtonik Lehrer) hatte viel mit den dahmals neuen PCs zu tuen. Über ihn bekam ich viele Demos. Einige PC Spiele kaufte ich mir dahmals selbst, wie zB age1 rise of rome (lustiger weise hab ich erst die erweiterung gekauft um dann zu merken das mir das orginal age fehlt. Ich hab dann beide Spiele für 150Mark bekommen.^^). Andere hab ich erst Jahre später bekommen. Und dann hatte ich ja noch Freunde. Einer mit Nintendo, einer mit Playstation, andere auch mit Rechnern (C64 und ähnliche Artefakte). Und wenn ich nicht grade Fussball gespielt habe, war ich bei meinen Freunden und hab mit ihnen gezockt. Ich hab das Argemunt computerspielen würde einen sozial zurückgeblieben machen nie verstanden.



Fertig:

1986 Chessmaster, Winter Games
1987 Test Drive
1989 BlockOut, Super Mario Land
1990 Commander Keen, F-Zero, Lotus, M.U.D.S., Stunts, Super Mario World
1991 Crystal Caves, Formula One Grand Prix, Lemmings, Scorched Earth, Street Fighter II, Super Soccer, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Turtles in Time
1992 Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis, Kirby, The Lost Vikings, Mario Kart, M*rt*l K*mb*t, Pinball Dreams
1993 Doom, Lufia, Myst, NBA Jam, Ridge Racer, Star Wars: Rebel Assault, Star Wars: X-Wing, Super Mario All-Stars
1994 Donkey Kong Country, Earthworm Jim, Final Fantasy VI, International Superstar Soccer, Jazz Jackrabbit, The Need for Speed, Tekken, Wacky Wheels, Worms
1995 Biing!, Bleifuss, Command & Conquer, Descent, Destruction Derby,Donkey Kong Country 2, Flight Unlimited, Pro Pinball, Star Wars: Jedi Knight, Super Mario World 2, SWAT,
1996 Baphomets Fluch, Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot, Mario Kart 64, Mario RPG, Pokémon Rote und Blaue Edition, Quake, Super Mario 64, Team Fortress, Tomb Raider, Z
1997 Age of Empires, Baphomets Fluch II - Die Spiegel der Finsternis, Diddy Kong Racing, Dungeon Keeper, Final Fantasy VII, Final Fantasy Tactics, Grand Theft Auto, 
 	Have a N.I.C.E. day!, Der Industriegigant, Jack Orlando, MDK, Need for Speed II, P*st*l, QUARK II, Tomb Raider II
1998 Age of Empires: The Rise of Rome, Airline Tycoon, Anno 1602, Anstoss 2 Gold, Autobahn Raser, Baldur's Gate, Banjo-Kazooie, Battlezone, Commandos 
 	Dark Project: Der Meisterdieb / Thief, Half-Life, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Metal Gear Solid, Moorhuhn,Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit
 	N.I.C.E. 2, Parasite Eve, ****, Spyro, StarCraft, The Elder Scrolls Adventures: Redguard, Tomb Raider III &#8211; Adventures of Lara Croft, Unreal
1999 Age of Empires II: The Age of Kings, Al**n* vs. Pr*d*t*r, Blue Shift, Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun, Donkey Kong 64, Drakan, Driver, Final Fantasy VIII
 	Half Life: Opposing Force, Little Fighter, Medal of Honor, Midtown Madness, Outcast, Pokémon Goldene und Silberne Edition, Quake III Arena, Re-Volt
 	Resident Evil 3: Nemesis, RollerCoaster Tycoon, Silent Hill, Silver, Star Wars: Rogue Squadron, Super Smash Bros., Theme Park World, Tomb Raider IV
 	Tony Hawk's Skateboarding, Unr**l Tourn*m*nt
2000 Colin McRae Rally, Age of Empires II: The Conquerors, Baldur's Gate 2, Blobby Volley, Bridge Builder, Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot 2, Counter-Strike
 	Crimson Skies, Cultures, Daikatana, Dark Project 2, Deus Ex, Diablo II, Final Fantasy IX, Frontschweine, Giants: Citizen Kabuto, Heavy Metal: F.A.K.K.² 
 	Hitman, The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, Need for Speed: Porsche, Nerf Arena Blast, Die Sims, S*ldi*r *f F*rt*n*, Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2, Der Verkehrsgigant
2001 Anarchy Online, Armagetron, Black & White, Empire Earth, Final Fantasy X, Gothic, Grand Theft Auto III, Max Payne, Metal Gear Solid 2, Operation Flashpoint,
 	Poke646, R*t*rn t* C*stle W*lf*nst*in (dt.), Scorched 3D, Serious Sam, Silent Hill 2, Stronghold, Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3
2002 Age of Mythology, Anno 1503, Battlefield 1942, Command & Conquer: Renegade, Digimon World, The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind, Gothic II, Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
 	Kingdom Hearts, Mafia, Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2, Neverwinter Nights, Ragnarok Online, Super Mario Sunshine, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell, Unreal Tournament 2003
2003 Call of Duty, Command & Conquer: Generäle, Day of Defeat, Freelancer, The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker, MapleStory, Need for Speed: Underground
 	Tales of Symphonia, TrackMania
2004 Battlefield Vietnam, Breed, Dawn of War, Doom 3, Far Cry, Half-Life 2, Need for Speed: Underground 2, Sacred, Die Sims 2, Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow
 	Star Wars: Battlefront, Travian, Unreal Tournament 2004, World of Warcraft
2005 Age of Empires III, Battlefield 2, Call of Duty 2, Fear, Guitar Hero, Need for Speed: Most Wanted, Quake 4 (dt.), Serious Sam II, Silkroad Online, TrackMania Sunrise
 	War Rock
2006 Anno 1701, ArmA: Armed Assault, Battlefield 2142, Company of Heroes, The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, FlatOut 2, Gothic 3, Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde
 	Line Rider, Need for Speed: Carbon, Prey, Resistance: Fall of Man, TrackMania United, Warhammer: Mark of Chaos
2007 Assassin's Creed, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, Colin McRae: Dirt, Crysis, God of War II, Hellgate: London, Der Herr der Ringe Online, Infernal,
 	Clive Barker's Jericho, Kane & Lynch: Dead Men, Odin Sphere, Painkiller, Portal, Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl, Uncharted: Drakes Schicksal,Unreal Tournament 3
 	World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade
2008 Aion, Army of Two, Baphomets Fluch 2.5, Call of Duty: World at War, Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot 3, Edna bricht aus, Fallout 3, Far Cry 2, Grand Theft Auto IV
 	LittleBigPlanet, Mercenaries 2: World in Flames, Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots, Mirror's Edge, Shaun White Snowboarding, Shaun White Snowboarding
 	World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King
2009 ARMA 2, Assassin's Creed II, Battlefield 1943, Battlefield Heroes, Borderlands, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Final Fantasy XIII, League of Legends
 	Plants vs. Zombies, Prototype, Runes of Magic, Die Sims 3, Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X
2010 Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, Fallout: New Vegas, Heavy Rain, Mafia II, Minecraft, Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit, StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty
2011 Battlefield 3, Crysis 2, Portal 2, RIFT
2012 DayZ, Diablo 3

Irgendwie fehlen ab 2007 sehr viele Spiele in der Liste von Wikipedia. Muss mal schaun ob ich irgendwo bessere Listen bekomme.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

seit ich 2002 mit mmos anfing sank der konsum von singleplayer spielen bei mir ^^


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2012)

Wenn ihr wüsstet, wieviel % ich von dem hier erwähnten Zeug gespielt habe 

Aber ich muss jetzt durch Bloodys Liste gehen :-| weil einige indizierte und auch ein paar mangels fehlender Markierung durch (.dt) B-Listen-Titel dabei.

*Edit* Erledigt ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Juli 2012)

Ah sry ZAM daran hab ich garnich gedacht. Die indizierten nehm ich raus. Was meinst du mit b listen titel?

Edit: Verdammt der Typ ist einfach zu schnell für mich. :O


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ah sry ZAM daran hab ich garnich gedacht. Die indizierten nehm ich raus. Was meinst du mit b listen titel?



Beschlagnahmt ^^ Rückkehr zum Wolffelsen-Schloss ist da sogar besonders. Die US-Fassung ist wegen den verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen komplett abgesägt, die deutsche Version wurde später noch indiziert.



> Verdammt der Typ ist einfach zu schnell für mich. :O



Bis auf ein paar Unsicherheiten bei diversen Konsolen-Spielen kenn ich mich damit mittlerweile ein bisschen aus, glaube ich. *g*

Bei ein paar Sachen hast du ja schon aufgepasst, bspw. Generäle, oder der Jedi-Knight-Vorgänger. Letzteres ist entgegen Falschinfos, die bis vor kurzem noch auf Wikipedia standen, immer noch indiziert, auch wenns bei Steam erhältlich ist. Ebenso die klassische AvP-Version auf Steam, das Original ist weiterhin indiziert - das auf Steam müsste zur Neuprüfung, weil "neuer" Publisher und neuer Titel (2001). Aber das ist Shootertypisch eh nicht gut gealtert *g*


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wüsstet, wieviel % ich von dem hier erwähnten Zeug gespielt habe



in deinem beruf kann man ja leider nur von angespielt als gespielt reden oder ?

weil ich denke mal wenn man den ganzen tag nur sich mit spiele beschäftigt mit recherche, vorbereitung von videoberichten, vorbereitung für artikel, abgabetermine, pressetermine dann ist man bestimmt froh zuhause kein spiel zu spielen oder ?


----------



## Legendary (11. Juli 2012)

Also danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten! Ich wusste das hier was geht. 

Hab mir alle mal kurz angesehen, ich kenne Battlezone, habs definitiv gespielt aber das ist es nicht. Es ist so ähnlich aber nicht genau das. Es KANN sogar sein, dass es beim Joystick beilag, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

Beim anderen Spiel kommt Slave Zero teilweise sehr nahe hin mit den Häuserschluchten, ist es aber auch nicht ganz. Vielleicht hilft es wenn ich noch sage, dass es glaube ich so ein wenig auf Japan bzw. Mangastyle gemacht war aber wirklich nur ein Hauch, also nix verniedlicht etc.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C-j94S-br9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shogo

 Das Spiel ist von typischen Stilelemente von Manga und Anime beeinflusst. Man begibt sich entweder als Roboter oder als Mensch auf die verschiedensten Missionen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (11. Juli 2012)

JAAAAAAA es ist Shogo!

Fuck yeah man, Kamsi du hast bei mir jetzt einen Stein im Brett.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Juli 2012)

And the winner is :  Kamsi !!!


----------



## Legendary (11. Juli 2012)

Jetzt such ich nur noch dieses geniale Panzerspiel. 

Hab grad mal bisschen gegoogelt aber zu den Spielen die bei den Joysticks dabei waren findet man ja nix. Es ist aber nicht Hellbender, das kann ich ausschließen auch wenn es ähnlich ist.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

[url="http://www.gog.com/gamecard/shogo_mobile_armor_division/pp/05a8ea5382b9fd885261bb3eed0527d1d3b07262"]http://www.gog.com/g..._armor_division[/url]

axxo panzerspiel dachte meinst damit shogo download ^^

um was gings den im panzerspiel ?


----------



## Legendary (11. Juli 2012)

Also ich weiß noch so viel, dass es ein Hoverpanzer war (hoffe ich doch noch aus der Erinnerung) und man da verschiedene Waffen bekommen hat für, ich vermute das es beim Joystick dabei war, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Man musste eben verschiedene Level abfahren und Gegner killen, Grafik war 3D und "relativ" hübsch für die damalige Zeit. Vermute auch 1997/1998 um den Dreh. 

Ich will mich aber jetzt ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr auf den Hoverpanzer beschränken, mag sein das er auch normal gefahren ist. Es mag aber definitiv was zukunftsmäßiges und kein gewöhnlicher Panzer so wie wir ihn kennen.
Battlezone war es nicht und Mechwarrior definitiv auch nicht, das Spiel vergisst man nicht. EDIT: Ich kann mich noch düster entsinnen, dass das 1. Level teilweise am Meer gespielt hat also zumindest ein Teil vom Level, da ist man ne Zeit lang am Strand rumgegurkt, es war halt einfach geil.


----------



## Ogil (11. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht sowas in Richtung Slipstream 5000? Also eine Art Rennspiel mit Waffen?

Ebenfalls in die Richtung geht die Wipeout-Serie...


----------



## Legendary (11. Juli 2012)

Nee gar nicht, Wipeout kenn ich, hab ich damals auch auf der PS1 gezockt. War schon ein richtiges Actionspiel, in dem man sich frei bewegen konnte, ich glaub da lagen auch so Powerups und Healthteile am Boden rum die man dann z.B. aufsammeln konnte usw. Ist echt blöd, dass nach über 10 Jahren noch zu erklären, das meiste ist schon den Gedanken entwichen.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7KWsywyJtjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=STxx2dxBECk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



?


----------



## Legendary (11. Juli 2012)

Ich hab so das Gefühl als wäre es Extreme Assault, bin mir aber noch nicht 100% sicher. Kamsi weiß zumindest sehr viele Spiele die ich auch noch kenne. 

Incoming wars nicht, das habe ich aber auch gerne gespielt.

Hach mensch...bin mir eben nicht sicher ob da auch der Heli dabei war, vor allem weiß ich noch das man den Panzer auch von außen sehen konnte also 3rd Person. Das kommt aber dem Ganzen schon sehr sehr nahe.


----------



## Noxasoan (11. Juli 2012)

Future Cop LAPD vielleicht?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cpl7M6ENG-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (11. Juli 2012)

Ne das wars nicht.

Hab mir Extreme Assault mal runtergeladen, kann es aber leider nicht auf meiner 64 Bit Maschine spielen, mal sehen ob ich es in der XP VM zum Laufen bekomm.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> in deinem beruf kann man ja leider nur von angespielt als gespielt reden oder ?
> 
> weil ich denke mal wenn man den ganzen tag nur sich mit spiele beschäftigt mit recherche, vorbereitung von videoberichten, vorbereitung für artikel, abgabetermine, pressetermine dann ist man bestimmt froh zuhause kein spiel zu spielen oder ?



Das siehst du falsch. Ich werde bald 30 (*cry*) D.h. da sind auch einige Jahre ohne buffed/computec dazwischen ^^ D.h. Ich hatte relativ viel Zeit im privaten Bereich Spiele in der besten Entwicklungsphase mitnehmen zu können. Ich bestreite seit 2009 offiziell keinen redaktionellen Posten mehr - außer irgendwo ist mal Not am Mann und ich hab dafür Zeit. ^^ Und ja, ich spiele nicht alles durch - ganz ehrlich, ich spiele teilweise ältere Spiele lieber nochmal durch, als neue zum ersten mal. Es gab einige jüngere (die letzten 5-6 Jahre) Titel auf die ich mich gefreut hatte und dann vor allem von Linearität, Abwechslungsarmut, billigen Schwierigkeitsgrad und/oder kurzer Spieldauer enttäuscht war. Zum Thema neue vs. alte Spiele gab es letztens bei den Ninjas (Ninjalooter) nen netten Podcast. ^^


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ne das wars nicht.
> 
> Hab mir Extreme Assault mal runtergeladen, kann es aber leider nicht auf meiner 64 Bit Maschine spielen, mal sehen ob ich es in der XP VM zum Laufen bekomm.



Da könntest(!) du Probleme bekommen, sollte es Glide oder OpenGL benötigen...

Btw. bist du dir sicher, was die Jahresangabe angeht? *g*


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

30 ist garnicht so schlimm ^^

du kannst im forum den leuten geschichten von damals erzählen, dich über die komische musik von heute wundern (dubstep,gangsta rap) und viele andere sachen ^^

jo extreme assualt lief auf alten treiber - gibt leider auch keine fanpatches wie bei kotor 1 und 2 das die wieder laufen


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2012)

Mir würde noch Uprising (2) einfallen.

Erinnert sich noch jemand an Flying Saucer? *g* Das war vielleicht ein Schrammel


----------



## Legendary (11. Juli 2012)

DANKE ZAM!

Es ist Recoil!

Ich gebe Uprising 2 bei Youtube an um mir das Intro anzusehen, dann sehe ich rechts an der Seite plötzlich den Namen Recoil und es gibt nen Knall im Gehirn. Gleich Video angesehen und genau das ist es. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist einfach so verdammt episch das Spiel. Und ich lag ja doch noch richtig mit 1998.

Danke an alle!


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Danke an alle!



Nicht dafür! Ich persönlich liebe solche Threads - sind viel zu selten. *g*



Aber ich erinnere mich nicht mehr, dass man bei Recoil rumlaufen konnte.


----------



## Ogil (11. Juli 2012)

Das Rumlaufen war bei dem anderen Spiel das er gesucht hat


----------



## Legendary (11. Juli 2012)

Also Spiel bei dem man rumlaufen konnte und in nen Roboter stieg: Shogo

Panzerspiel mit dem "Hoverpanzer" der keiner ist: Recoil



Ich würde vorschlagen, wir lassen diesen Thread auch offen als allgemeinen Spielesuchthread, gibt ja scheinbar mehr Leute die hin und wieder mal einen Titel suchen. Ausserdem habe ich jetzt alleine durch die Vorschläge wieder so viele Perlen entdeckt wie Extreme Assault oder Battlezone.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

läuft den extreme assault ?

leider laufen sehr viele spiele halt heutzutage garnicht mehr


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Juli 2012)

Incoming hab ich auch mal gespielt. Das war richtig cool. Immer wenn man sich zuweit von der Map entfernte kam sonne Stimme. (sinngemäss) "You have left the battle area. We wish you a nice day." Und dann schießt ein riesen Laser vom Himmel und zerstört dich. xD Werd ich nie vergessen.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

läuft eingentlich bg1 und 2 samt addons oder planescape torment noch auf win7 ?


----------



## Legendary (11. Juli 2012)

Baldurs Gate 1. <3

Das beste Rollenspiel damals. Kann mich noch genau erinnern, das hat auf so ner Burg angefangen und man konnte sprichwörtlich jeden Scheißdreck anklicken bei dem Spiel.


----------



## Aun (11. Juli 2012)

oh gott shogo, wie hab ich es geliebt es war einfach episch


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2012)

Recoil hab ich auch ewig gezockt damals, war wirklich cool 
Und jetzt ist auch klar, was du mit Hoverpanzer gemeint hast...

Hellbender war übrigens das Game was dem Joystick beilag, was ich meinte. Aber das war es ja nicht


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

gibt es eingentlich noch zerstörungspiele bzw spiele mit gut böse entscheidungen fürn pc ?

folgende habe ich durch

Red Faction 1 bis 4 
Company Heroes +2 Addons
World in Conflict 
Fallout 1 bis 4
Fable 1 (Fable 3 soll ja auch dem pc nur abstürzen habe ich gehört)
Just Cause 1 und 2
Mercanaries 2
Knight of the old republic 1 + 2
witcher 1+2
dragon age samt addon (dragon age 2 war ein witz gegenüber 1 bei den entscheidungen)
vampire bloodlines 
mass effect 1-3
jade empire
alpha protocol
from dust

gut/böse bzw karma system sollte halt wie in witcher sein oder in dragon age das die story sich ändert
und zerstörung sollte es so sein wie bei company of heroes bzw red faction


----------



## Legendary (12. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn ich es nicht suche möchte ich auf eines der besten Retrospiele verweisen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der eine oder andere wirds sicher noch kennen.


----------



## iShock (12. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gibt es eingentlich noch zerstörungspiele bzw spiele mit gut böse entscheidungen fürn pc ?
> 
> folgende habe ich durch
> 
> ...



Black and White gibs da noch (1+2+Addon) mit gut und böse entscheidungen - und viel kaputt machen kannst auch ^^


----------



## Saji (12. Juli 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> Black and White gibs da noch (1+2+Addon) mit gut und böse entscheidungen - und viel kaputt machen kannst auch ^^



Hehe, an Black and White musste ich auch sofort denken. Was habe ich damals das 1er gespielt... bis zum erbrechen. Aber Spaß hat's gemacht.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Der eine oder andere wirds sicher noch kennen.



Macht immer noch Laune, aber es mangelt da halt an Komfort-Funktionen, an die man sich gewöhnt hat mit der Zeit ^^ .. bspw. Gruppieren.
Für die 2000er-Variante braucht man auch wieder VMWare mit Win98.  -.-


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

ah black&white 1 in der liste vergessen ^^

läuft 2 den auf win7 ?


----------



## Merianna (12. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Fable 1 (Fable 3 soll ja auch dem pc nur abstürzen habe ich gehört)



Fable 3 lief bei mir ohne Probleme


----------



## Legendary (12. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Macht immer noch Laune, aber es mangelt da halt an Komfort-Funktionen, an die man sich gewöhnt hat mit der Zeit ^^ .. bspw. Gruppieren.
> Für die 2000er-Variante braucht man auch wieder VMWare mit Win98.  -.-


Echt?


Das 2000er läuft auf meinem Host System mit Win7 x64 absolut problemlos.


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Echt?
> Das 2000er läuft auf meinem Host System mit Win7 x64 absolut problemlos.



Und wie hast du deinem 64bit System gesagt, es soll den 16bit-Installer akzeptieren?


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

das willste nicht wissen zam ^^

satanistische eingriffe in die spiele ^^


----------



## Legendary (13. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und wie hast du deinem 64bit System gesagt, es soll den 16bit-Installer akzeptieren?



Ich hab mir das Spiel fertig installiert herunter...äh gekauft.


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Spiel fertig installiert herunter...äh gekauft.



Das muss ich nicht kommentieren, oder? ....


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das muss ich nicht kommentieren, oder? ....



hat nicht jeder von uns dreck am stecken?


----------



## Legendary (13. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das muss ich nicht kommentieren, oder? ....



Hast du doch schon. Komm...ein 13 Jahre altes Spiel, dass auf den meisten Rechnern nicht einmal mehr läuft.    

Viele Titel gibt es sowieso schon zum kostenlosen Download, ansonsten bin ich doch ganz brav.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

bei kotor 1 muss man sein original spiel auch modden damit es 10 jahre später noch spielbar ist ^^

es ist ja nicht so als würde er es bei einem aktuellen spiel machen


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Komm...ein 13 Jahre altes Spiel



Völlig egal wie alt es ist - so lange die Rechte noch beim Hersteller/Publisher liegen und er es nicht freigegeben hat, ist "das Downloaden" der Titel kein Thema hier.


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Fable 1 (Fable 3 soll ja auch dem pc nur abstürzen habe ich gehört)


Fable 3 ist bei mir nie abgestürzt und habs 2x durchgespielt. Allerdings, wenn Du schon Fable 1 gespielt hast, wird Fable 3 ne gewaltige Enttäuschung für Dich sein. Für mich wars das jedenfalls damals, also hab ich das Spiel für ein Jahr beiseite gelegt. Als ich dem Spiel aber ne zweite Chance gab, musst ich sagen, dass die Geschichte eigentlich noch recht witzig ist. Leider ist halt das Gameplay saumässig. Neulich gabs das in nem Steamdeal für 5€ oder so glaub ich, also wenn ich Dich wär würd ichs mir durchaus mal anschaun. 



ZAM schrieb:


> Und wie hast du deinem 64bit System gesagt, es soll den 16bit-Installer akzeptieren?


Also wenn nur der Installer das Problem ist, kannst Dus ja in der VM installieren und dann ins Hauptsystem rauskopieren. Je nachdem wie das Spiel programmiert wurde läuft das dann u.U. sogar ^^ eventuell musst Du die entsprechenden Registry-Keys noch exportieren und importieren, dann gehts vielleicht. Ansonsten findest Du vielleicht irgendwo ein Tool, mit dem Du den 16bit-Installer zum laufen bringst. Für Anno 1604 gibts da extra ein Programm, mit dem man den Orginal-Installer anschmeissen kann.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Also Fable 1 war ja echt witzig, ich war vom 2. Teil schon enttäuscht...

Dieser typische "Molyneux-Charme" mag ja ganz ulkig gewesen sein, aber nach Teil 1 ging mir der komische Humor des Spiels schon ganz schön auf die Nerven. Zudem fand ich jetzt auch gar nich mal so toll designed...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2012)

Hab Fable nie gespielt. Ist total an mir vorbei gegangen. Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob das Spiel was für mich gewesen wäre. Vielleicht als ich noch jünger war.


----------



## Legendary (23. Juli 2012)

Ich suche zur Zeit nichts aber kennt jemand dieses epische Spiel noch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hab ich damals GESCHRIEN bei den Misssionen!


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

commandos! wohl das genialste ever. allein vom können her war es genial und fordernd


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Joa /sign

Simples Spielprinzip, aber trotzdem Klasse. 
Da gab es doch auch danach nochmal was ähnliches, also im Prinzip sogar genau das selbe, in so nem Wild West Setting... Das hat mich wahnsinnig gemacht...
Evtl. sogar vom selben Publisher, aber bin mir nich sicher...

Edit: Desperados hieß das... Naja kam nicht an Commandos ran jedenfalls...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



=)


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

commandos war ein novum auf dem damaligen markt. man kann dem publisher hier aber keinen vorwurf des nachahmens machen. auch desperados war eine "gute" idee. nur eben ausgelutscht und eben leider zu schnell auf den markt gebracht, wie bei heutigen sachen üblich. um am ende als "entschuldigung" oder sogar absicht mehr geld raus zu quetschen

ok novum nicht an sich, aber ein fertig gestelltes prinzip. eidos wusste damals schon was abgeht, ging an sich jedoch am überdrückendem markt der massenkompatibilität unter


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

btw gab es net mal ein ww2 spiel im stil von commandos? war glaub mal in so ner sammelbox dabei die es für 50 mark gab. das fand ich an sich gut. war glaube wie warhammer chaos gate. also runden basiert


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2012)

Puh gute Frage. Muss an Company of Heros denken, aber das ist zu neu und ist nicht Rundenbasierend.

Chaos Gate war das ultimative Spiel für uns damals, weil wir selbst Warhammer (Fantasy zu dem Zeitpunkt, später auch 40k) gespielt haben.


----------



## Ogil (23. Juli 2012)

Soldiers of WW2 meint er wahrscheinlich...


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

hmmm da muss ich mal schaun. könnte es sogar gewesen sein


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2012)

Suche mal wieder wat...

muss auch so um 1998 gewesen sein, ein Egoshooter, der im dreckigen Milieu spielt. Man hat Baseballschläger, eine Menge netter Knarren wie ne Tommy Gun und man kann Geld verdienen, dass man wiederrum in Waffen oder sogar Panzerung investieren kann. Das Spiel war derbe brutal. Hab sogar noch das Cover vor Augen aber mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein.

Da es sicherlich immer noch auf dem Index ist, reicht mir ein Hinweis oder der verfremdete Name.


----------



## Konov (13. August 2012)

Kommt mir bekannt vor.... fängt der Name zufällig mit M an?

Mehr weiß ich auch nicht aber dreckiges Milieu, sehr brutal und die Waffen passen. (wobei ich es nie selbst gespielt habe)


edit:
War es PUPS ?
Allerdings 1999


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2012)

Puh keine Ahnung.


----------



## Konov (13. August 2012)

Siehe edit


----------



## Ogil (13. August 2012)

Haette ich auch gesagt - aber husch weg damit. Index und so...


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2012)

Danke, dass ist es! löschs gleich mal, nicht das wir hier eine aufn Deckel bekommen.

Jaa ich freu mich schon wieder auf Metzelstunden mit Schrotflinte und Flammenwerfer *hust* Ich bin nicht krank.


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Ich suche nicht nach einem konkreten Spiel, sondern eher nach einem Genre. Gibt es Strategiespiele die nur in der Steinzeit/Eiszeit spielen? =)


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Schön dass ich Recht hatte ^^
Habs vorsichtshalber noch editiert

@Reflox
Nur in der Zeit? Da wage ich mal zu behaupten nein!
Wäre aber witzig, Ideen würden mir genug einfallen 

Von Steinewerfern bis Mammutreiten ^^


----------



## Ogil (14. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qc1b2xvDbvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2012)

[font=Verdana, Helvetica]Empire Earth 1[/font]
[font=Verdana, Helvetica]Age of Empires 1[/font]
[font=Verdana, Helvetica]Rise of Nations[/font]


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Die habe ich alle schon. Ich suche eins das wirklich nur in dem Zeitalter spielt. Trotzdem danke


----------



## Davatar (14. August 2012)

Ugh:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CZ4S3n8Zgu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: Ah nein Ugh war ja das einfachere, die schweren zwei waren:


Prehistorik 1:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zmAIIzt7D6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und Prehistorik 2:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJGX74XVELw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Falls Du bei denen nach 20 Minuten noch nicht aufgegeben hast, bist Du gut


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die habe ich alle schon. Ich suche eins das wirklich nur in dem Zeitalter spielt. Trotzdem danke



Da wird nicht viel weiteres bei rauskommen im Genre Echtzeitstrategie.


----------



## Davatar (14. August 2012)

Oh Strategie hab ich überlesen, mea culpa. Aber so wahnsinnig viel mehr Spiele in dieser Zeit fallen mir grundsätzlich nicht mehr ein ^^


----------



## jolk (25. August 2012)

Ich suche auch ein Spiel, welches schätzungsweise ~7 Jahre alt sein dürfte.
Man spielt ein Miniaturflugzeug und startet in einem Kinderzimmer, wo man eine kleine Startbahn hat. Ziel des Spiels wars das Haus nach und nach zu erobern gegen die anderen Flugzeuge.
Nur grob beschrieben, tut mir Leid, aber wenn es jemand kennt, dürfte es dann glaub ich klar werden, war sogar einigermaßen bekannt.
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Legendary (25. August 2012)

Ach das kenn ich 

Ich weiß nur leider nicht mehr wie es heißt.


----------



## Konov (25. August 2012)

Dogfighter?

Glider (warscheinlich zu alt ^^)


----------



## jolk (25. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dogfighter?



perfekt! danke


----------



## Konov (25. August 2012)

jolk schrieb:


> perfekt! danke



Gerne ^^


----------



## cefear (3. September 2012)

Hoi...ich such n Spiel dass ich in etwa vor 10 Jahren auf der ps1 gezockt habe.

Ich weiß nur mehr dass es um einen versklavten Alien ging, mit dem man versuchen musste in die Freiheit auszubrechen.

Achja und sein Mund war zugenäht^^

Vl. kennts ja jemand, würd mich freuen!


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2012)

Oddworld: Abe´s Odysee





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWCrg3jGCk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das war einfach...


----------



## cefear (3. September 2012)

Haha dankeee für die schnelle Antwort =)) Mann hab i mich damals angekackt bei dem game ^^ ka. warum


----------



## vollmi (4. September 2012)

Kennt jemand noch Mechanized Assault and Exploration? Teil 1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab sogar noch die OriginalCD. Kriegs aber nichtmal in der Virtualbox stabil mit Sound zum rennen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rundenbasierend, sogar an einem PC gegen oder mit dem Kumpel spielbar.
Man konnte einen Zugzwang einstellen (z.B. 60Sekunden pro Zug) was am Anfang mehr als genug war, wenn die Basis aber grösser wurde wären manchmal 15 Minuten nicht mehr ausreichend gewesen.

Und der Computergegner war auch ziemlich knackig. So ein Spiel konnte dann schon einige Tage dauern.

Gibts da heute was ähnliches? Also rundenbasierende Taktik?

mfG René


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oddworld: Abe´s Odysee
> 
> Das war einfach...


Davon gibts übrigens auch ne PC-Version, erhältlich beispielsweise auf Steam und ja, es ist immernoch so hammerhart schwer wie früher ^^


----------



## Konov (4. September 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Gibts da heute was ähnliches? Also rundenbasierende Taktik?
> 
> mfG René



Glaube kaum aber erinnert mich spontan an





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cellian2803 (24. September 2012)

Hallo, ich suche ein PC-Spiel.

Ich habe dies gerne in meiner Kindheit gespielt also schon einige Jahre her, ich denke so das es zwischen 1995 und 2000 gewesen sein muss...
Es war ein Strategiespiel in dem es unter anderem die rohstoffe Zahnräder und Kürbisse gab, dass ist leider alles an was ich mich ncoph erinnern kann...
Ich hoffe jemand kennt das Spiel...

Danke für eure antworten


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2012)

Rising Lands oder Empire Earth


----------



## Plato0n (9. Juni 2013)

Ich suche auch ein Spiel, es handelt sich um Ein Rennspiel, bunte neonfarbeb (siehe Screenshots) der komplette Quellcode wurde von den entwicklern selber geschrieben und das Spiel ist frei verfügbar. 





Das Spiel hatte einige besondere Mechaniken, so konnte das Auto nciht nur normal gelenkt werden, sondern man konnte auch an jeder Seite so Düsen ausfahren, damit man schneller durch Kurven kam. Außerdem konnte man bei Sprüngen Flügel ausklappen und dann eine Runde gleiten 

Weis leider nciht, was ich mehr schreiben kann, hoffe jemand kennt das spiel!

LG

P.S. achso, falls jemand Totalbiscuit schaut, der hat mal nen WTF is...! drüber gemacht 
Bild 1

Bild 2




Edit: Hat sich erledigt, google hat doch was ausgespuckt  

http://nitronic-rush.com/


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2013)

Ich suche ein RPG, ist schon n Bisschen älter. Von der Grafik und dem Spielprizip war es ein Bisschen ähnlich wie Baldurs Gate oder Arcanum. Soweit ich glaube, ist kam das Spiel auch relativ bald nach Arcanum raus(Angabe ohne Gewähr). Das Anfangs-Setting, über das ich leider nie hinauskam (hatte das Spiel nur kurz ausgeliehen), fand in Afrika statt und ehrlich gesagt glaube ich auch bis heute, dass das Spiel "Afrika" hiess. Nur finde ich kein solches Spiel im Internet -.-

Jemand ne Idee, was das sein könnte?

Edit: Könnte zwar eigentlich auch Ägypten gewesen sein, fällt mir grad auf.

EditEdit: Und wenn wir grad dabei sind, suche ich noch ein zweites Spiel und zwar gabs das damals auf dem Gameboy Classic und es ging um Robin Hood. Lustigerweise findet man, wenn man nach Gameboy Classic und Robin Hood sucht, immer die falschen Spiele und nicht das, das ich meine...am Anfang floh man natürlich aus dem Gefängnis, allerdings war das Spiel so übermässig saumässig schwer, dass man innerhalb der ersten 5 Minuten ziemlich easy sterben konnte, worauf man wieder von neuem anfangen musste. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine, man konnte das Spiel gar nicht erst speichern.


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3B_9fPYWjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



spiel nummer 2 ?


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2013)

Leider nicht 
Allerdings ists in dem Video recht lustig, wie der Engländer versucht, Deutsch zu sprechen ^^


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2013)

das gäb es noch 

http://www.ign.com/games/robin-hood-2001-142693/gbc-15311

aber das ist gameboy color noch und gameboy classic ^^


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2013)

Nene, das muss schon Classic gewesen sein. Hab das damals noch aufm Classic gespielt.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2013)

War Spiel 1 vielleicht Wasteland?


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2013)

Nein, der Grafikstil war wirklich sehr ähnlich wie in Baldurs Gate oder Arcanum, also in meinen Augen relativ modern für die alte Zeit ^^


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2013)

Quest of Glory 3? 
Aber das ist nicht im Stil von BG und Arcanum, das war eher ein Adventure mit RPG-Elementen.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2013)

Nein, kein Adventure, war wirklich son Rollenspiel mit verschiedenen Charaktern in der Gruppe mit Stats, etc.


----------



## Xidish (25. Juni 2013)

Hmm ich hatte heute mal n bischen gegoogelt.
Dabei war ich auch auf Icewind Dale, Lionheart, Eternity und The Temple of Elemental Evil gestoßen.
Nur irgendwie passt es beim Deinem erstgesuchten Spiel nicht mit Afrika.

Allerdings gab/gibt es ein RPG namens Afrika.
Dieses gibt es aber wohl nur für die PS3.
Sony hatte mitgeteilt, daß es das nie für den PC geben sollte.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht Magic & Mayhem bzw. Duel: The Mage Wars?


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Juli 2013)

Der eine oder andere kann sich bestimmt noch daran erinnern, dass ich ein Rennspiel gesucht hatte.
Mit dieser komischen Fratze und der rausgestreckten Zunge.

Tja, wie es der Zufall so will, hab ich heute die CD zum Spiel beim aufräumen gefunden. Unglaublich 
Das Spiel heißt *Superchix'76




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*So geil  Hab allerdings schon die CD ausprobiert, Win 8 will die Exe nicht starten ._. Erstmal nach ner Download Version umgucken


----------

